

An unexpected benefit of HN's noprocrast option - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2010/08/unexpected-benefit-of-hns-noprocrast.html

======
jgrahamc
BTW I'm unlikely to be able to take part in any conversation stemming from
this post as noprocrast is going to kick in shortly :-)

